# 5 Years and still waiting



## Tansley (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

I am a new member and wanted to say hi.

I'm 29 years old and have been married for 5 years. My husband and I are due to start IVF in September after trying to have a baby of almost 5 years. I feel so alone most of the time as all of my family have had children with no problems. Hopefully I can get some support from you guys!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Tansley  
You have definatly found the right place for support evry person on this site knows just how you may be feeling and will be rooting for your IVF to work

I will leave you a link for the general IVF threads but if you want to do a site search you may find a group already at your hospital/clinic.
If you look on the index page of the site and scroll down you will see the last ten posts made from all over the site - plus who is online or in Chat

Wishing you Loads of   &  for your IVF in September

~Dizzi~


----------



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

hello and welcome to ff im sure youll find all the support you need oon here its hard isnt it when everyone else in the family has children of there own i cant talk to my family as they just dont understand how i really feel  dont get me wrong i love them all and they do support me they just dont understand they will never raise the topic of ivf in front of me good luck katie


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Tansley
Just popped on to say hello and welcome to the site honey! You have found the best place to be!   

Sorry to hear you have been ttc for 5 years without success. Here's hoping that IVF will be successful for you and you get that magical 

Take care, just let me know if you need any help getting around the board or anything.

Love
Tracy
[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 19:37PS Have blown you some bubbles for luck honey as you hadn't got any yet   
Take care


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi tansley and welcome to the site 

Good luck with the IVF     

Me and my hubby have been ttc for 3 yrs now and have found that stressful enough so 5 yrs ttc must be putting a lot of strain on your emotions?

I hope u love this site as much as i do.

Kate xx​


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi Tansley and welcome to FF. This site really has been a god-send for me, I like you found it difficult to talk with friends and family. You will find so much support here and loads of useful information.

good luck to you will your upcoming IVF, sending you some  .

best wishes

shara


----------



## aurelia (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Tansley

I felt really alone too before I found this site but everyone is really friendly and you will get support by the bucketload! My hubby and I have been trying for 3.5 years with no success. My sister-in-law has just got pregnant with no effort and made me feel like the only one on earth going through this, but everyone here has been really supportive and reassuring that even those feelings which make you feel completely insane are actually completely normal given the situation. 

Wishing you the best of luck with your IVF, take care

aurelia x x x


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Tansley,

Welcome to FF.  I discovered this site a few weeks ago and the support has been great.  Being a member, i am sure, will help you so much.  There is always someone to talk to and knowing that that person has similar experiences to you really really helps.

Take care for now, good luck for Sep.

    

Emma.


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Tansley

I'm new too.  Also been ttc for over 5 years.  I will be forty next month - so time is running out!  I am in the middle of my very first attempt at any kind of fertility treatment.  We were only told there was a problem in March this year - so everything has happened so fast.  I first looked at this website in March and then have only really started to get involved (posting stuff etc) over the last few days.  

It is great to know that people will be helpful and supportive - already I feel myself getting slightly addicted to this site - everyone has been so welcoming.

Well - welcome aboard and best of luck for your journey to parenthood.

Brenda x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Tansley

Welcome to FF!  Five years sure is a long time but hopefully your waiting time will be coming to an end with tx starting v soon!

Sending you lots of positive vibes    and baby dust    for a  

Take Care

Amanda xx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Tansley,

hi and welcome.  If you are going to be having IVF in September why don't you join us in the buddie board for August/September

Loads of support and advice

x


----------

